# Split Board Size?



## northfwestg

*splitdescision*

voile 173 split is the shit, but groomers back to the lift can suk, im 5,7 210, also hear that pryor outta vancouver makes a mean split, i always wanted to take a burton fish and split it, id split it in 160, the 173 volie is a bit overkill, but 10 years ago that woulda been a short board, anyhoo, not convinced the burton split is all that, late:twisted:


----------



## Meng

I ride a 166 split - I'm 5'11, 180.

For you, I'd reccomend starting there if you like short boards and going up, if you want more float, which I'd reccomend.

Also depends on whether you'll be laying em out in open pow or billy goating the steeps. I liked the 166 for all around rideability - it COULD get techy, but its big enough for the open pow fields. Overall though, I'd rather be on a regular board any day as the responsiveness and feel doesn't compare. But the uphill/cross country ability w/a split is the only way for us boarders to keep up with other on skis (snowshoes = slow ascents).

If you wont be riding this thin inbounds at all, I say go for the 170+ swallow tail!


----------



## FLOWTORCH

166 is my standard! I'm 6' 205

But for you, big guy....I got a '08 171 Mojo only ridden once or twice up for sale...in ft collins...


----------



## jmetten

atta boy Forest, get some! You could also just screw that silly snowboarding business and start telemarking...


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Please metten, whats sillier than slipping on a pair of SanFran slippers to go skiin. Sounds pretty fruity to me. winkywinky


----------



## kp_hyde

It depends on what size board you normally ride. I am 5'11" 200 and I like a bigger board. My resort board is 165 and my Voille split is a 183. Love the split and how it rides, even when using for resort accessed out of bounds. I do wish I had a second split in the 170 to 175 range for heavily treed terrain, but would still ride the 183 alot.


----------



## danger

i'm 5'11' 165 and ride a 168 in bounds and ride a voile 173 split. short boards are for kids that can't carve and don't like powder. go big.


----------



## northfwestg

*word up*

yea yea danger got that shit dialed, point that shit down brown, bigger is better above treeline, like throwin 30 foot roosters on my 181 GUN, 3 turns 2000 feet later STOKED MY NIZZLETS


----------



## RiverWrangler

Buck - at 215 I wouldn't go under 170 unless you ride something really small at the resort. I'm 170 and I comfortably ride a Never Summer 165. Get a Never Summer if you can... I heard they were going into production this year and their price was going to drop. They have some Prior splits at the Mountain Shop in town so go check those out. They look pretty solid (saw them this morning) and I've heard good things about them. Only go with the Voile board if you are strapped for cash. They ride well but for backcountry use they seem to have a pretty weak lay-up. You pay for what you get. so, as Marvin Gaye used to say, LET'S GET IT ON. 

Let it snow, let it snow!

Blowtorch - you ready to ride... cause your mom just got done riding deeeeeez nutz :twisted:

p.s. Buck, are you the same Forrest who gave me the tasty FC brewery stout on the Big Thompson coupla weeks back? If so THANKS!:mrgreen:


----------



## bobbuilds

Check out splitboard.com good info there.


----------



## arkriverrat

I'm a relatively little guy (5'7". 185), and always liked bigger boards, but when I got my Prior Khyber last year, the guy I ordered from talked me into a 166. The first day was miserable and I was pissed, as I kept cartwheeling it. After that day it just got sick. Haven't had any stability issues at speed in the pow, and can spin kickers, ride logs, and ride switch in the back country. Glad I went shorter (now if I could only convince her shorter is better....). Either way, have fun and hope top see you out there! 
Also picked up some Spark bindings this fall PSYCHED!!!


----------



## tress33

sorry to hyjack...but any thoughts on 5'7 165pds. I normally ride a 154...I searched various websites but would like to get more info before dropping that kind of coin...
any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BarryDingle

Longer is always better. You don't want a short board for deep BC stuff. IMO no man should ever be on something shorter than a 55. Unless you're just a small guy and love to jib. Never Summer splits are the shiit and if i could get my hands on one,i would. I've had three splits---two Voile's(166 and a 171) and a Burton. I've become pretty frustrated with the Voile's. I don't know if i'll buy from them again. The cap construction that they've been using is also very weak. The board just gets thrashed in the BC. My old Voile mountain gun 171 was about as heavy as my DH bike and rode like a giant cadillac with no power steering--sold it. I liked the way my Burton split rode but they've always had a problem with the clips on the tip and tail NOT holding them together--i'd be riding and the tips of the planks would start seperating,BS!! Sold it. I haven't been fortunate enough to ride a Never Summer(except for my NS Titan solid board) but i've known enough people who have and they def. seem to be the way to go.


----------



## Buckrodgers

Hey Evan, yes that is me. Always happy to spread the beer around!

Thanks for all the info guys--I'm going see what I can muster up, but I think I know what I don't want now at least.

Oh yeah--Josh, no one cares that you tele:twisted: tee hee! 



RiverWrangler said:


> Buck - at 215 I wouldn't go under 170 unless you ride something really small at the resort. I'm 170 and I comfortably ride a Never Summer 165. Get a Never Summer if you can... I heard they were going into production this year and their price was going to drop. They have some Prior splits at the Mountain Shop in town so go check those out. They look pretty solid (saw them this morning) and I've heard good things about them. Only go with the Voile board if you are strapped for cash. They ride well but for backcountry use they seem to have a pretty weak lay-up. You pay for what you get. so, as Marvin Gaye used to say, LET'S GET IT ON.
> 
> Let it snow, let it snow!
> 
> Blowtorch - you ready to ride... cause your mom just got done riding deeeeeez nutz :twisted:
> 
> p.s. Buck, are you the same Forrest who gave me the tasty FC brewery stout on the Big Thompson coupla weeks back? If so THANKS!:mrgreen:


----------



## FLOWTORCH

I see what you did there. How can I have a comeback for "riverwrangler"? How bout queerosexual. And whats with the mom attacks? Now that pete's out and Liefs gone we cant stick to making fun of his mom.:mrgreen:

It's all good, I'm sure your moms a good woman. Good at givin reach-arounds. Sucka! Come on, your moms like a squirrel, she always got deeznuts in her mouth.:twisted::twisted::twisted: 

Ya, I'm ready to ride, you? Two days a season is hardly riding braheim-and one of those days he was in street shoes people. :twisted:

NeverSummers are hands down the shiite, they ride like a regular resort deck.


----------



## northfwestg

*buckin A*

ok buck, heres the dealieo, i ride a 158 100 plus days a season SALOMAN BITCHES, thats resort and medium backcountry use, medium meaning 35 days a season, having said that, if YOU RIP you can ride a smaller split in the BC and still kill it, however, sumptin about a huge stick thats got your back is sikk, my next purchase, 168 neversummer split, 5-7 210 pounds of danger, what about bindings, what are you thinkin, late


----------



## FLOWTORCH

northfwestg said:


> ....having said that, if YOU RIP you can ride a smaller split in the BC and still kill it....


Now you got it. But whats up with that board...it looks real, real little. I have a DIY NS legacy 66 and it's my favorite board(next to my T5 of course). The thing fucking rips in ALL conditions. I have never ridden/rode a Prior but am anxious to try as well. Curious if mtn shop demos them. Jonas, you out there? Venture supposed to be pretty slick as well. It's nice to finally be getting some options in the sb field. 

And as Arkriverrat said, Spark bindings are what your looking for for a sik setup. Look up Will over at splitboarddotcom.

http://www.sparkrandd.com/


----------



## Jahve

Forest buy a pow stick then get your ars up here to BV for a day out!! 

Not much snow yet but it will come and if you are ever passin this way let us know..


----------



## Buckrodgers

Hell yeah Jahvea, I want to make it up there for some BC with you this winter. We've got break coming up soon. How's the shoulder healing??



RDNEK said:


> Forest buy a pow stick then get your ars up here to BV for a day out!!
> 
> Not much snow yet but it will come and if you are ever passin this way let us know..


----------

